# New Sponsor - GPS Sportsmen Maps for ND, MN, MT from Kirsch



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We have a new sponsor here at Nodak Outdoors - Kirsch's Outdoor Products

http://www.koutdoorproducts.com

Kirschï¿½s Outdoor Products based in Fargo, ND has been creating GPS maps and related products since 2001. Being an avid outdoorsman himself, owner Korey Kirschenmann understood a void kept sportsmen from truly embracing the power of handheld and other GPS technologies already available to them. ï¿½I wanted to bridge the gap for myself but quickly realized that there are many others looking for the same bridge. There are a few companies creating lake contour maps, and a few others creating road maps. NDTRAX puts it all together adding surveyed lake contours, PLOTS land, Waterfowl Product Areas (WPAs), Wildlife Management Areas (WMAs), Grasslands, and other hunting, and outdoor recreation data all on one mapping card.ï¿½ said Korey. PLOTS, Grasslands & More!










The retail price of NDTRAX 2009 is $79.99 and covers the entire state of North Dakota. Yearly updates are planned for a low cost of $20. ï¿½Customers can keep the 2009 version forever or update at any time. My company works very closely with the North Dakota Game and Fish. They update lakes and PLOTS land and other detail yearly, so I want to make sure sportsmen have the most current information if they wish to update,ï¿½ said Kirschenmann.

To load the maps, simply insert the memory card (SD and microSD) into a mapping compatible Lowrance or Garmin GPS and the maps appear real time as you walk, run, ride, or drive across North Dakota. Want to hunt the Grasslands in Western North Dakota and know if you are in the Grasslands, on private land or in Theodore Roosevelt National Park? Want to know where the next 20 foot point is on a fishing lake? Want to know where the nearest PLOTS land is located from your current location? These are just a few examples of questions easily answered using NDTRAX.










ï¿½Some people describe NDTRAX as the North Dakota Game and Fish PLOTS book on your GPS,ï¿½ said Kirschenmann. ï¿½It is so much more because of the additional data such as lake data included with NDTRAX . The Surveyed Lake Contours!other key thing is you know exactly where you are so you arenï¿½t guessing if this is the unit shown on the map or not.ï¿½










The feature list for NDTRAX 2009 includes 157 lake contour maps, 357 boat ramps, 4,777 PLOT, 1,418 WPA, 345 Grassland, 424 WMA, 1,750 BLM and ACOE units, 4,883 ND State Lands, 79 National Wildlife Refuge, 20 State Park, 32 State Forest, 10 National Park, and 39 Big Game units. In addition, the map includes hiking trails, cities, county roads, highways and more.

A Minnesota version, MNTRAX 2009, and Montana version, MTTRAX 2009, are also available. More information and/or purchasing information about these great products visit Kirschï¿½s Outdoor Products web site ( http://www.koutdoorproducts.com ).


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Welcome to the site folks.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks for supporting the site! :beer:

Korey makes a great product and his customer service is second to none. I purchased the NDTRAX chip from him in June and stopped by his place to get it updated with the latest PLOTS maps in September free of charge! He has also helped me with some questions about my GPS. The guy is a class act and I would recomend his product to anyone.

Thanks again Korey! :beer:

Scott


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks Scott for all the kind words and for others on the site using NDTRAX, MNTRAX, and MTTRAX.

One of the best things about creating the TRAX products are all the sportsmen I get to talk to and work with and the reports I receive of how the product helps their outdoor activities. The most common one tends to be they feel totally lost if they go hunting or fishing without it. It shows how versatile and how much of a difference this product really makes.

Have a great outdoors season and I look forward to helping out many more sportsmen and sportswomen as North Dakota, Minnesota, and Montana are complete and Wyoming is in progress. If anyone has recommendations for other states, please send me a PM. Thanks.


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

I really like the chip. It is great to be able to see all the state land on the screen as you drive without having to look at a map. A lot of that ground is not marked with signs.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Welcome to the site Korey......Great product by the way. It has been very helpful. :beer:


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Love the product it's awesome. For me its way easier than using the ol' map. :beer:


----------



## stewartdco (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey guys, just wondering what make and model your using this application with. I've been wanting to purchase a hand held unit and I'm in the market now. I am planning a waterfowl trip for next fall up there and would like to use this product to find land, owners, etc. I don't have any friends or knowlege of what make is the best. I would like to get some feedback as to what make/model this product is being used with. Any information would be great.

Thanks...........


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Visit Korey's website, he lists alot of the models for both Lowrance and Garmin.

I'm currently using it in a Lowrance XOG.


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

It really depends on your need. There are lots of types of GPS but I usually recommend a few.

Garmin:
Handheld:
1) 60CSx or Oregon Series 200, 300 or 400T. 60CSx screen is brighter, typically less expensive, buttons vs touchscreen. Oregon series touchscreen is nice but harder to see in bright sunlight, more detailed maps, and touchscreen can be difficult to use with cold fingers.

Automotive Series:
Nuvi series virtually any are great, but 500 series is waterproof which is nice. Don't get the 200 or 680.

Lowrance:
Handheld:
Any iFinder but not the Endura series as they are not compatible with any 3rd party mapping at this time.

Automotive:
The quit making the XOG but if you can find them, they are a nice GPS and are a crossover GPS for automotive or field use.

Color is recommended but not required as a grayscale GPS will still show differentiation of different land types. The GPS must have a place for a memory card.


----------

